# PC Xmas



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Has anyone else been told to say Happy holidays at work instead of Happy Xmas this year

Unreal


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

No, just the opposite in fact this year. The MD has always been very PC up to now but this year he insisted that we put 'Happy Christmas' on the front of our desktop calenders instead of Seasons Greetings.

Graham


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Some one at work sent me an e-mail saying happy winter-middle. WTF :? :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Ironically all the customers that i have that i know are Muslim, Hindu, sikh etc. Have all said to me when saying goodbye either merry christmas or have a good christmas............So what i want to know is who does the pc brigade think we are offending by using the terms mentioning Christmas! Whats more last year one of the guys that works for me that is Muslim came round to my sisters house because he wanted to try a traditional Christmas dinner......He didnt go much on the main meal.( Told him it was because we hadt to do his with no pork...and if he had pork juice in the gravy and sausage meat it would have tasted alot better  ). But he did like xmas pud albeit without the brandy. :roll:


----------



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

One of our guys who works in Saudi, sent the best Xmas message I've seen:

"Wishing you all Merry X'Mas and a Joyous 2006.

May the jingle bells bring you soothing sound of music and Santa gets you all that you wished for in this festive season."

Made me smile, and thats what Xmas is all about......


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Happy Holidays is the norm over here and it's takes a bit of getting used to. Especially when people start saying it from Thanksgiving (end of November) right through to Christmas. Crazy.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

xmas is a western traditon that goes back 2000 years. if the pc brigade dont like it, tuff shit, get used to it im not gonna change. Merry Xmas it is.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> xmas is a western traditon that goes back 2000 years. if the pc brigade dont like it, tuff shit, get used to it im not gonna change. Merry Xmas it is.


Ummm...lmao.... how can xmas be 2000 years old!!!???

You'll be of course talking about Christmas unless you want the pc Xmas version?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

was just quicker to type. :?


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Got to agree, it is Christmas so they should say Christmas.

Merry christmas all


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I haven't, but years ago we did a mailing in the Midlands which originally started with a line on the envelope that mentioned Christmas and was changed to Holiday Season - lest we offend anyone.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> I haven't, but years ago we did a mailing in the Midlands which originally started with a line on the envelope that mentioned Christmas and was changed to Holiday Season - lest we offend anyone.


See the Romans had the right idea - throw all Christians to the lions - then none of this rubbish would exist.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Thought it was worth bringing up again :evil:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Kell said:


> I haven't, but years ago we did a mailing in the Midlands which originally started with a line on the envelope that mentioned Christmas and was changed to Holiday Season - lest we offend anyone.


We have to be careful with our Christmas oops sorry holiday mailings using Seasons Greetings...

We test the mailings each year some took offence to a card in the shape of a tree even after I pointed out that the Rockerfeller center in NY has a huge tree and no one complains.

Madness :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

saint said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't, but years ago we did a mailing in the Midlands which originally started with a line on the envelope that mentioned Christmas and was changed to Holiday Season - lest we offend anyone.
> ...


I've said this all along :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


They built you a wall years ago and you just cant get over it can you Andy :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

wierd over her, they donÂ´t say it either, its comes out FELIZ NAVIDAD, I canÂ´t find Christmas in that either :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


No but plenty of others do :?


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

I am offended by the trend to remove Christmas from the "festive season". Who do I complain to about having my religious beliefs compromised in this way?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> xmas is a western traditon that goes back 2000 years. if the pc brigade dont like it, tuff shit, get used to it im not gonna change. Merry Xmas it is.


Wasn't it the pagan winter solsitice celbration until the Romans started playing nice around 300AD?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Someone sent me this very nice Christmas message today (with tongue planted firmly in cheek!)_



> To one and all,
> 
> Please accept*, with no obligation, implied or implicit, our best wishes for an environmentally conscious, socially responsible, low stress, non-addictive, gender-neutral, celebration of the solstice holiday, practiced within the most enjoyable traditions of the religious persuasion of your choice, or secular practices of your choice, with respect for the religious/secular persuasions and/or traditions of others, or their choice not to practice religious or secular traditions at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

Pure genius


----------

